# jsp in java einbinden?



## Morgaine (14. Jan 2008)

ich weiß, dass man das andersrum machen kann..
nun frage ich mich, ob ich auch in java-dateien eine .jsp einbinden/importieren oder so kann.
weiß das jemand?
danke


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jan 2008)

Das geht nicht, weil JSPs nur auf Servern laufen und dort interpretiert werden
um HTML-Code (oder sonstwas) zu liefern


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2008)

Aus einem Servlet kannst du den request/response auf eine JSPs weiterleiten  oder auch die JSP "includen", falls das die Frage war. (???)


----------



## Morgaine (14. Jan 2008)

also ich wollte das in eine javaportlet einfügen (public class Portlet extends GenericPortlet)...


----------

